# HOB How to reduce the noise?!



## Kimchi (May 18, 2010)

Hello I have an AC110 but the waterfall is very loud right now as I only have the water filled 5 inches from the top.

Any ideas how I can reduce the waterfall noise? Maybe add a plastic plate to let the water slide down?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They best way to reduce the noise is fill the tank up all the way . I'm sure you could also build a deflection plate but at lower water levels the pump must work harder to draw the water up thus dimishing overflow volume.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Go to Home Depot HVAC section and grap a pad of AC air filter for around $3. Cut a sheet and hang it over the overflow. Hold it down with the media. This allow the water to travel through the filter media into the water with the splashing noise.

You will find the filter pad also acts a a very good mechanical filter media. It polishes you water as well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> They best way to reduce the noise is fill the tank up all the way . I'm sure you could also build a deflection plate but at lower water levels the pump must work harder to draw the water up thus dimishing overflow volume.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Have to agree with this one.


----------



## Kimchi (May 18, 2010)

The reason why I have my water only part way filled up is because there is a turtle in there and I have a basking dock 

I'll try the filter pad idea! Sounds great since I don't want to silicon anything on my AC110 just yet.

Any other ideas?


----------

